# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Tennisarm of iets anders?

## porkey

hallo,
ik heb al vanaf jan 2008 las van beide armen ,vooral in mijn elleboog,mijn dokter zegt je heb een tennisarm en met rust gaat het vanzelf over maar nu is het juni en het is nog steeds pijnlijk,heeft er iemand hier ervaring mee.ik ben nu thuis dus niet aan het werk maar ook dat is nog steeds bij elke beweging die ik doe met mij armen pijnlijk. :Mad:

----------


## porkey

blijven bewegen dat kan geen kwaad!

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn vriend heeft dezelfde terugkerende klacht....één pijnlijke elleboog.
Hij heeft hierdoor de afgelopen 2 jaar al een aantal keer 'ziek' thuisgezeten en de huisdokter heeft hem toen iedere keer behandeld met cortisonenspuiten (om de week of 14 dgn,dat weet ik niet meer precies..sorry!) en nu krijgt hij er weer terug last van en is hem geadviseerd foto's te gaan laten nemen en een operatie te overwegen...
Nu weet ik niet wat hij daarmee gaat doen maar ik hou je op de hoogte!!

-Is er al gecontroleerd op een chronische slijmbeursontsteking (van je ellebooggewrichten)??
-Zijn er al foto's genomen??
Dit zijn zeker dingen die ik zou laten doen..zo kom je vast al iets meer te weten!!

Is een erg lastig probleem hé..sterkte ermee!!

----------


## porkey

> Mijn vriend heeft dezelfde terugkerende klacht....één pijnlijke elleboog.
> Hij heeft hierdoor de afgelopen 2 jaar al een aantal keer 'ziek' thuisgezeten en de huisdokter heeft hem toen iedere keer behandeld met cortisonenspuiten (om de week of 14 dgn,dat weet ik niet meer precies..sorry!) en nu krijgt hij er weer terug last van en is hem geadviseerd foto's te gaan laten nemen en een operatie te overwegen...
> Nu weet ik niet wat hij daarmee gaat doen maar ik hou je op de hoogte!!
> 
> -Is er al gecontroleerd op een chronische slijmbeursontsteking (van je ellebooggewrichten)??
> -Zijn er al foto's genomen??
> Dit zijn zeker dingen die ik zou laten doen..zo kom je vast al iets meer te weten!!
> 
> Is een erg lastig probleem hé..sterkte ermee!!


Hoi Agnes,
Bedankt voor het snelle antwoord, het is heel lastig, ik werk al meer dan 10 jaar als hulpkok en heb er nog nooit last van gehad, ik heb nu erg veel pijn kan amper mijn handen bewegen en het doet al zeer als ik mijn armen heen en weer beweeg, ik word er gek van.
Maar jij vertelde iets over cortisonenspuiten ik vroeg me af heeft jouw vriend daar mee geholpen is, was hij bij de eerste spuit van de pijn af.
Ik neem nu 3 a 4 paracetamol in en dat al bijna elke dag en ik merk wel dat de pijn nu wat minder is, maarja hoe lang hou je dat als mens vol.

----------


## porkey

Was nog even vergeten te zeggen dat ik nog geen fotos gemaakt heb maar dat ik dat zeker ga vragen volgende week bij de dokter.
bedankt nog voor de goede raad.
Pijn doet een mens nadenken, gedachten maken een mens wijs, wijsheid maakt het leven draaglijk.

----------

